# Requesting Freestyle Algorithm



## riffz (Mar 4, 2010)

Hey, I'm looking into learning the BH method for corners, but there are some nasty cases that don't look very nice and I'd like some finger-trick optimized algorithms to use. Particularly, I notice that most columns cases could be easily set up to 2 cases. I need some good algs for the cycles:

UBL -> UFL -> DLF

UBL -> DLF -> UFL


Also if anyone could give me a link to some useful algorithms for freestyle corners that would be great. 

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 4, 2010)

I know it's *the* BH alg, and you're looking to move away from that, but I actually like that case. It's pretty fast for me:

UBR -> UFL -> DLF : R U2 R' U' L2 U R U' L2 U' R'
UBR -> DLF -> UFL : R U L2 U R' U' L2 U R U2 R'

Chris


----------



## LarsN (Mar 4, 2010)

I'd use:

UBR -> UFL -> DLF : (U2 L2 D L2 D' L2)*2
UBR -> DLF -> UFL : (L2 D L2 D' L2 U2)*2

I don't know if that's what your looking for. It may not be the shortest but it's easy to remember


----------



## riffz (Mar 4, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> I know it's *the* BH alg, and you're looking to move away from that, but I actually like that case. It's pretty fast for me:
> 
> UBR -> UFL -> DLF : R U2 R' U' L2 U R U' L2 U' R'
> UBR -> DLF -> UFL : R U L2 U R' U' L2 U R U2 R'
> ...



Oops! Sorry, I accidentally put UBR instead of UBL! I edited my original post to correct it :S.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 4, 2010)

riffz said:


> cmhardw said:
> 
> 
> > I know it's *the* BH alg, and you're looking to move away from that, but I actually like that case. It's pretty fast for me:
> ...



Really? But if you really mean UBL -> UFL -> DLF, that one's easy:
y' D2 L2 D' R2 D L2 D' R2 D' y

I consider that one of the nicest cases for corners. 

(Did you mean UBL -> UFR -> DRF instead?)


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 4, 2010)

> Oops! Sorry, I accidentally put UBR instead of UBL! I edited my original post to correct it :S.



Obviously I'm biased, because I like the short move count. I suppose the way I actually execute the BH algs are like:

UBL -> UFL -> DLF : u L2 D R2 D' L2 D R2 D' u'
UBL -> DLF -> UFL : u D R2 D' L2 D R2 D' L2 u'

Do the (D R2 D') triggers by turning the D side with your right wrist and double triggering index/middle at *B*UR with your left hand. If you execute it this way, I'll bet it will at least come very close to the fastest freestyle algs. I'd be willing to time it against Ville or Joey or any of you other crazy fast freestyle guys. It looks like Mike and I use the same alg pretty much, but still I'll bet I can at least come close to the faster times.

Chris


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 4, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> (Did you mean UBL -> UFR -> DRF instead?)



Please tell you me you guys use Daniel Beyer's version of this case! It's quite finger friendly, and he is quite fast at it. I still use the Per Special 5 move commutator, because I understand it and can visualize it better than Daniel's alg. I am trying to switch to Daniel's version though, because it is just that fast.

Hint: The one listed on the BH corners site is *not* Daniel's alg.

Chris


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 4, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > (Did you mean UBL -> UFR -> DRF instead?)
> ...



So what is Daniel's version?

As for the 9-mover above for the other case, I didn't think of doing it that way, and it's really nice. I may have to think about switching.


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 5, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> So what is Daniel's version?



URB -> ULF -> DRF : U2 L' U2 R U2 L U2 L' U2 R' U2 L

That case is nice, but the best one (again, by Daniel) is:

URB -> DRF -> DLB : U l2 U' l2 U' R2 U l2 U l2 U' R2
This one is the one that feels very fast. And, of course, Daniel can execute it very quickly as well. I do use this case, and it's inverse, because it is just *that* nice for me.

Chris


----------



## riffz (Mar 5, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> riffz said:
> 
> 
> > cmhardw said:
> ...



Oh wow... I just can't get it right. Yes, you are right, but the cycles I wrote will also be useful so its not a total loss 

Thanks for the algs


----------



## deadalnix (Mar 5, 2010)

z'xRU2RD2R'U2RD2R2x'z'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 5, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > So what is Daniel's version?
> ...



Thanks for these, Chris! I never could adjust to the original BH algorithms for these cases (even after trying for several months), so these algorithms are really worth trying. I had to mirror them, since I use ULB, but after figuring them out I admit I really like them. I'll have to see if I have the patience to learn them - if I do, I think they can really help - they're way faster than what I'm using now (probably twice as fast).


----------



## Joël (Mar 26, 2010)

In case anyone wants an alternative:

UBL -> UFL -> DLF:

y' U' (R'F' R2' FR) U (R'F' R2' FR) y

UBL -> DLF -> UFL

y' (R'F' R2' FR) U' (R'F' R2' FR) U y

(R'F' R2' FR) In combination with some U or D turns can be very easily modified to solve any case with 1 sticker on the D face, and 2 on the U face...


----------



## mrCage (Mar 26, 2010)

Joël said:


> In case anyone wants an alternative:
> 
> UBL -> UFL -> DLF:
> 
> ...


 
Well, RUR'U' is a Zcommutator, R U' R' U is a Y commutator. F RUR'U' F' is neither


----------



## Joël (Mar 26, 2010)

mrCage said:


> Well, RUR'U' is a Zcommutator, R U' R' U is a Y commutator. F RUR'U' F' is neither



It's a y-perm, b*tch! 

It's obvious.


----------



## riffz (Mar 29, 2010)

Joël said:


> In case anyone wants an alternative:
> 
> UBL -> UFL -> DLF:
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot, this trick is great.


----------

